# 2015 elite synergy



## SR-1 (Jan 9, 2011)

I am selling my 2015 elite synergy it has 60 pound limbs and 27 inch draw. It comes with a qad ultra rest hdx (sight and stabilizer not included) I am asking $600 or best offer i bought this bow last august so its not even a year old.


----------



## SR-1 (Jan 9, 2011)

I will sell fully setup for the right price. Make me an offer


----------



## SR-1 (Jan 9, 2011)

sold


----------

